# Visa Run question



## alyssa9933 (Jan 11, 2010)

I am moving to Bangkok in February. I am getting a Tourist Visa and once there will do the usual Visa's runs in and out until I get my Type B Visa with my Thai employers help. For some reason, they want to do it that way rather than have me just get the Type B Visa from here in the states.

My question is that when I look at the rules for Tourist Visa it shows that you must show a round trip ticket when applying for the Visa so that I guess you can prove you don't intend to stay pass the 60 or whatever days. Will it be ok for me just to purchase a ticket to a nearby Visa run country as proof that I am leaving the country or does the ticket need to actually be a 'round trip' from my point of departure which is the US. This would cost so much more money and be a waste of a ticket. I would at least be using the other ticket out of the country.

Any information would be a great help.
Thanks.


----------



## YogaThailand (Dec 5, 2010)

HI there
My Girlfriend took a one way ticket to Thailand and it went on well. They see your passport and previous record i guess. Better check with Thai embassy at your location. Buying Airasia ticket from Bangkok to nearby country could be an option too since you will do a visa run anyway right?

Regards


----------



## Ozfarang (Dec 8, 2010)

YogaThailand said:


> HI there
> My Girlfriend took a one way ticket to Thailand and it went on well. They see your passport and previous record i guess. Better check with Thai embassy at your location. Buying Airasia ticket from Bangkok to nearby country could be an option too since you will do a visa run anyway right?
> 
> Regards


I did the same thing and I was fine.

But for China I know they are strict so I got a travel agent to book a train out of there and then cancel the ticket so I got the print out of what looked like a ticket but didn't pay squat.

I think if you wing it you will be fine, just take a bank statement that says you have money and tell them you are getting a bus out of there but you haven't got a ticket yet.

gl


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

just 'proof of departure'- I was in this type of situation once and simply bought the cheapest Air Asia ticket available that day, about 1100baht, never used but served its purpose.


----------

